
Passwordless login: the search for speed with security - open-source-ux
https://digital.nhs.uk/blog/transformation-blog/2019/passwordless-login-the-search-for-speed-with-security
======
ColinWright
> _... we decided to only cater for fingerprint recognition in our Android
> Implementation._

I'm pretty sure my reasonably recent Android device doesn't have a fingerprint
reader ...

------
mtgx
Can 99% of the Android devices out there even be trusted to secure these keys?

Google will need to make regularly audited secure processors mandatory
eventually, if they actually want Android devices to be used as secure
authenticators to all sorts of services and as "IDs" [1] in the future.

Poorly updated devices should be a no-go before they attempt to make this sort
of use mainstream.

[1] [https://venturebeat.com/2019/05/09/google-is-bringing-
electr...](https://venturebeat.com/2019/05/09/google-is-bringing-electronic-
ids-to-android/)

